# Help with my Philips 2GB MP3 Player



## aarelovich (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello:

I have recently bought a Philips SA2325 2GB Digital Audio Player. Its not the best, but its not the worst either. However there is one little (to me its actually HUGE) thing that really bugs me and I wanted to see if anyone knew of a way to help me.

Here is the thing: I have, say a number of folders with songs, If starts playing one folder, Is there anyway for the player to jump automatically to the next folder when its done? Just follow with the first song of the next folder. Or the only way to for it to play inter-folder songs automatically is to use the shuffle feature?

Because I have owned from generic to to Iriver MP3 player and they've all done this. I cannot understad why this particular player doesn't do it.

Well, I'd appreciate the help.

Thank you


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First of all, Welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us.


According to the Owner's Manual (HERE ) that's how it should work with the "Play Mode" set to Off. 

If you've already done that, try updating the firmware - see page 16 - then try again. If nothing - try resetting it - see page 18. If it still won't work then its probably defective and you should return it.


----------



## aarelovich (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, first of all thank you for your welcome. I appriciate it.

Second I'm not sure if a I agree with you in the definition of Play Mode off that the manual gives. In page 12 (where I assume you've got your information) it says literally "Play alphabetically the songs per folder." I understand that to mean that it plays the songs in "each folder", as in "when the folder it's done, I'm done."

Besides I have allready updated the firmware and the soft resetting and that didn't change a thing.

And I find it hard to believe that it's a deffect, because when I used the forward and back buttons to skip to songs it also loops in the same folder, as if it was meant to be that way.

I'll wait for your answer. If you still say that I'm interpreting the manual wrong then I'll go to the store and try to get a new one, but I doubt they'll see this as a defect. But I guess it's worth a try.

Thank you very much anyways.


----------

